# How to deal with Varroa mites?



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Hello all,
I was wondering if you could post your procedure for treating varroa mites here. It doesn't have to be lengthy, just a general outline. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I think Mine are going to get some Hopguard soon, but I'm yet undecided. Maybe a drone frame will do the trick. Had a drone and worker with DWV today, the blue belly lizards around my hive eat well.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

One of our hives is ready to get hit with powdered sugar 2 or 3 times a week for three weeks. The other hives don't seem to need any help right now.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

I vaporize my hives with Oxalic Acid vapor in September after the supers are pulled, one three step treatment a year takes care of the mites in my hives.....Bill


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Remove the queen for a cpl weeks.....


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Ditto on WWW's response to this thread..........cheap, easy & effective........


----------



## casinoken (May 6, 2012)

I use the Pierco drone frame method in combination with Rossman's SBB with SHB trap. The SHB and mites fall to their deaths and I pull and replace the drone frame every 3 weeks.


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm going to try HopGuard this year....


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's some information:
http://www.dave-cushman.net/bee/thymolx1.html


----------

